# Samsung HT-D5100 system question



## doodle_cakes (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi,

I got all the speakers working with my Shaw HDPVR however I can't get it to work with my xbox. 

The blu-ray player/receiver only has 1 HDMI port which I have connected to my Samsung TV and this lets the speakers function *only* when I watch a movie on it.

I have the red/yellow AV cord going to my Shaw HDPVR and that lets the speakers work when I watch regular TV. However I can't figure out how to get it to recognize my xbox. 

I thought just an HDMI from the receiver to my TV would work for everything that also goes through the TV.

The Anynet+ on this system and the one on my TV don't seem to work to well together. The TV has a hard time properly recognizing the connection. If I'm watching a blu-ray on it, pause it for a couple hours and come back, I will have to shut the Blu Ray player off and turn it back on for the TV to pick it up again.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It doesn't appear that there is any way for you to hook up an Xbox to it. There is only one set of inputs and they are what you have your Shaw box hooked up to. :huh: Poor design if you ask me. 

It appears that you will have to do one of two things. Plug in the X-box to the RCA jacks when you are using it or get a receiver that can handle all of your equipment. :dontknow: Kind of a bummer. :sad:


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

You best way is to .... really get a A/V receiver , since you are working with a HTIB your options are very limited , but still there's a way around it , from your xbox you can send to the TV the HDMI cable and get the dongle for audio like this









Then you can get a optical cable and send it to your samsung since it as a optical in . Be aware that some 360 models the casing from the dongle needs to be removed in matter to fit the HDMI .


----------

